# how to stop reading this forum and start to live



## icanhaschzbrgr (Oct 11, 2013)

Just a few months ago I was living a full a happy life. My cooking skills were somewhere between "can boil a water" and "can't really even boil a water". And those thingies that I called kitchen knives were probably the dullest knives a man can get.

Everything changed after I've discovered japanese knives for myself. My wife complains that every spare moment I kept reading knives forums instead of paying attention to her. More frightening to her I've loaded our small kitchen with all that new stuff like waterstones, huge end grain cutting board, magnetic stripe for knives etc.

The thing is when my first real-japanese-knives arrived and I've sharpened them I HAD to cut food with them. So I started to learn how to cook. 









and I happen to like it :hungry: Especially the process of cutting 

But while I'm more then happy with my 240 Konosuke, I can't stop browsing this forum and all kinds of knives shops. And that 200+ artisan knives thread just killing me http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/14537-200-Artisan-Chef-Knives I can stop looking at them and them google for every second knife from that list :spin chair:

is there any way to stop? :biggrin:


----------



## Anton (Oct 11, 2013)

why would you want to stop? madness


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Oct 11, 2013)

Anton said:


> why would you want to stop? madness


cause I can't afford all those beautiful knives! :biggrin:


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Oct 11, 2013)

icanhaschzbrgr said:


> Just a few months ago I was living a full a happy life. My cooking skills were somewhere between "can boil a water" and "can't really even boil a water". And those thingies that I called kitchen knives were probably the dullest knives a man can get.
> 
> Everything changed after I've discovered japanese knives for myself. My wife complains that every spare moment I kept reading knives forums instead of paying attention to her. More frightening to her I've loaded our small kitchen with all that new stuff like waterstones, huge end grain cutting board, magnetic stripe for knives etc.
> 
> ...


 :rofl2:All sounds good,except paying attention to your wife.Just give her compliments & cook some food for her.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Oct 11, 2013)

Welcome Ican! Sounds like your got a pretty bad case of fancy-knifeitis and should fit into the forum just fine. 

How about try to share your knife/cooking interested with her. Find her a knife that she'll use, a popular knife among women seems to be a santku (don't tell Lucretia though, she's got more sharpies than most of us). They're also fond of petty's will some heel on them 210/43mm is a nice light gyuto. Though I grab my 240's all the time, when I just want to bang out something quick, I go for the 210's. After the initial excitement of a new knife wears off, sharpen them and play The Good Husband again and again.


----------



## bahamaroot (Oct 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Ican! I caught the bug this time last year. I've only spent about 2K on knives and stones since then.:bigeek:The wife is enjoying the vittles and not ever having to cook but not the depleted funds. She has now threatened me with bodily harm if I don't slow down.:bat: The urges are still there so I'm now considering rehab! All you can do is just roll with it!


----------



## Lucretia (Oct 11, 2013)

oops!


----------



## Baby Huey (Oct 11, 2013)

Welcome to KKF!!!


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Oct 12, 2013)

bahamaroot said:


> I've only spent about 2K on knives and stones since then.:bigeek:The wife is enjoying the vittles and not ever having to cook but not the depleted funds. She has now threatened me with bodily harm if I don't slow down.:bat:


while I haven't spent that much money on knives (yet), I'm exactly in same boat


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Oct 12, 2013)

Mucho Bocho said:


> How about try to share your knife/cooking interested with her. Find her a knife that she'll use, a popular knife among women seems to be a santku (don't tell Lucretia though, she's got more sharpies than most of us).


While she doesn't really cares about knives, she appreciates the fact that I've started cooking. And when she came home back from her work yesterday, there was a fully prepared dinner and she said "well, I guess I have to be grateful to all these knives for inspiring your cooking talents". Sounds like a permission for buying more knives! :biggrin: just kidding



Mucho Bocho said:


> Welcome Ican! Sounds like your got a pretty bad case of fancy-knifeitis and should fit into the forum just fine.


Today we are starting a travel across Europe: Amsterdam &#8594; Paris &#8594; Barcelona &#8594; Cologne and I wish I could read KKF on my kindle between visiting all the countless museums and sightseeing


----------



## Fran Rendina (Oct 12, 2013)

Move on over I'm in that same boat with you, not only do I go on a hunt for great knifs I also got bit with the I have to have that beautiful block of wood bug. I'm learning so much and I like what I'm learning. Today I go on a hunt for Hundurian Roosewood burl or my fav buckeye love that buckeye. Well everyone said I need a hobby, who da thunk!!!,,, when my son was little we went to build a bear , now it's build a knife omg I just love it.


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Oct 12, 2013)

Fran Rendina said:


> Today I go on a hunt for Hundurian Roosewood burl or my fav buckeye love that buckeye. Well everyone said I need a hobby, who da thunk!!!,,, when my son was little we went to build a bear , now it's build a knife omg I just love it.


 Are you making complete knife yourself or just handle? Don't forget to post some pictures anyway!


----------



## Sam Cro (Oct 12, 2013)

I would Never Stop Reading the Site threads I am In Sunny FL on Vacation and am Still reading it <Grins> :spankarse::bliss: Yes and have fun in the Sun .

Best Regards 

Sam


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Oct 12, 2013)

Sam Cro said:


> Yes and have fun in the Sun .
> 
> Best Regards
> 
> Sam



That's the right knives spirit Sam! 

... written using public wifi in Estonian airport


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Oct 12, 2013)

I wonder what was the crazies place from where people kept reading this forum


----------



## Vangelis (Oct 12, 2013)

Once you are into this boat it is hard to get away. But I love it. My knife adventure started 1 year n 1/2 ago and it is still going strong (and expensive). The first months I was spending several hours sharpening (learning) and soon I am going to move to the handles ....


----------



## cord_steele (Oct 13, 2013)

can i has chzbrgr?


----------



## Geo87 (Oct 14, 2013)

Luckily my wife is a little more understanding as I cook professionally. 
But still, new knives keep arriving in the mail along with strange things that regular humans could not understand, wierd hunks of leather and different coloured crayons, magnifying devices and a peice of felt? What does it all mean? 

She calls me a serial killer  
Obviously in a humerus way

My work colleagues who I haven't infected with knife obsession are convinced I've gone crazy  missing all the hair off one arm and showing up hours early and staying back late to pedantically sharpen , polish , clean and inspect knives in an incredibly creepy fashion. I must admit I try to jazz up my menacing glare I flick people mid sharpening for ultimate creepy intimidation , or my personal favourite: gazing intently at a knife seemily lost in thought for long periods of time then slicing up incredibly fine paper and cackiling like a maniac . 

Long story short i think it's a hard hobby for people to understand but at least I have an excuse!!!


----------



## V1P (Oct 14, 2013)

You need help, my friend! :rofl2:




Geo87 said:


> Luckily my wife is a little more understanding as I cook professionally.
> But still, new knives keep arriving in the mail along with strange things that regular humans could not understand, wierd hunks of leather and different coloured crayons, magnifying devices and a peice of felt? What does it all mean?
> 
> She calls me a serial killer
> ...


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Oct 14, 2013)

icanhaschzbrgr said:


> My cooking skills were somewhere between "can boil a water" and "can't really even boil a water".
> :



^^..this sentence was worth the cost of admission..hahahha.


----------



## mc2442 (Oct 14, 2013)

Geo87 said:


> She calls me a serial killer



Some of my friends kid that I might have disposed of a couple hobos. One friend was actually believing that another buddy came out of his room around 5 in the morning to me sharpening in the dark. Not true, but funny. I had to go with it, saying that it was mostly about feel anyway.


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Oct 22, 2013)

I have stopped twice for 6 months at a time. Its pointless. A lot of people here are just too fun/ nice/ interesting/ generous to leave for good. And yes, that damned knife buying addiction.....


----------

